# Got a customer looking for cheap cabinets...



## onenia (Apr 17, 2007)

I thought I would ask your opinion on my kitchen remodel for a customer. She has a limited budget of 10-12k and is willing to keep her current kitchen cabinets and paint them. The challenge is once I knock out the wall between the kitchen and dining to open up the space, I will need to add a few more cabinets. The current flooring will stay and we will just add the same tile to the needed area and change the counter tops. I'm attaching pictures.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks

Nia


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

The pics you've attached are very tiny...It's hard to see what kind of cabinets they are.

Flat panel--oak? Finished in place or pre-finished?


----------



## onenia (Apr 17, 2007)

Flat panel oak. They look like they were pre-finished and the previous owners tried re-finishing them before they sold the home. Some of the doors need adjusting to close properly but my concern is trying to match with something that would look similar and use the budget for the counters.

Didn't have any luck getting the pictures to upload bigger.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Those look similar to the stock cabinets most home centers carry off the shelf--unfinished. You can't get any cheaper than that.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i have something similar to what your looking for in my shed waiting to get broken down and put to the curb. if your nearby its yours


----------



## onenia (Apr 17, 2007)

To bad you're not in Houston.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Go to Lowes, Cheap Junk, Cheap is the key. I installed a kitchen a couple of months ago, they were falling apart in my hands


----------



## wink (Aug 2, 2006)

if they are all going to be painted can't you build something in place. maybe order a couple of doors from one of the box stores or online, i'll bet you can get matching doors cheaper than you think, let us know how you make out


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Not sure if this will help, but I think Home Cheap-o has a rebate of a $250 for every $1000 you spend on cabinets right now.


----------



## onenia (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I usually use Ikea when price is an issue for durable,cheap cabinets but they're finished already. I will check the other places suggested and with some of my suppliers for pricing. I found a local place that has doors for $30 ea and will compare the cost of building something in place vs ready to install.


----------



## bgallese (Nov 16, 2007)

Here's something to consider, when they want cheap walk away!


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

BOB!!! am laffin out loud here. My daughter and son in law live in Mentor! Small world eh?
Hopkins Road to be precise.:laughing::w00t::shifty::thumbup:


----------



## Second Look (Jan 13, 2007)

You can buy the cabinets without the doors at Ikea then put whatever doors you want on them. As cheap as Ikea offers cabinet boxes I don't think you will save any money building them yourself.


----------



## will575 (Nov 5, 2008)

$30 /door is a pretty good deal if they are decent. The lowe's unfinished stuff is pretty bad, very lightly constructed. I agree with walk away from cheap. I've never found anybody who wanted cheap and was then happy with what cheap would buy.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

If she is that cheap Im sure she would be interested in an osb finish.:thumbup:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I would look into buying some boxes and refacing the whole kitchen. Easy to do.
Most areas have someone who refaces. Google refacing materials.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

when I've priced out 'economy' refacing materials (Keystone), the cost wasn't that great as compared to some economy cabinets.


----------

